# 660 or 7870: Please reply fast



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2013)

So there is an ongoing deal at Flipkart according to which there is 5% discount on GPU's

Budget is up to 17000

Asus GTX 660 DC2-  16000 (my preference)

Asus 7850 - 14900 (256 bit memory bus width)

XFX 7870 - 15800  (No service center in my city)

MSI 7870 - 16800 (But MSI warranty problem!!)

Sapphire 7870 - I can get this one at 17500 locally (Sapphire warranty confusion. On their official site 2 years but retailers mention it as 3 years.)

Asus 7870 - 19200 (local retailer)

So which one to choose. I am particularly avoiding xfx and msi due to warranty issues.


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2013)

warranty issues with MSI? why?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

GTX 660 DC2 is good & when OCed matches HD 7870 GHz


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2013)

660 can be had at much cheaper prices. Check the gigabyte version of gtx 660 at smcinternational around 13.2k.

GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> 660 can be had at much cheaper prices. Check the gigabyte version of gtx 660 at smcinternational around 13.2k.
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card



That's completely different matter tho useful


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> That's completely different matter tho useful



I didn't get you ?


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2013)

ico said:


> warranty issues with MSI? why?



Don't know exactly but i had heard on this forum only that people are facing various issues during rma'ing their gpu's


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> 660 can be had at much cheaper prices. Check the gigabyte version of gtx 660 at smcinternational around 13.2k.
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card



gigabyte 7850 is the one i have preferred at first place but again no one is handling their (GPU) warranty in Chandigarh.


----------



## thegeek (Jul 12, 2013)

@Bilbo, see the attached image GTX 660 wins over 7870 if you benchmark their stock versions.

Btw check this link for service centres in Chandigarh, call them now and confirm if MSI graphic cards are serviced and then go ahead and buy the MSI NVIDIA N660 2GB GDDR5.


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2013)

MSI's RMA is fine. Problem is with Gigabyte.



thegeek said:


> View attachment 11310
> @Bilbo, see the attached image *GTX 660 wins over 7870* if you benchmark their stock versions.


Isn't the attached image showing opposite to be true??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I didn't get you ?



I meant op wanted a deal from FK itself..
(But you provided a outside deal for better)


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

7870 ghz is overall faster than Gtx 660. The 13k pricing is what makes the 660 attractive, making the 7850 almost obsolete.
Spending on a 7870ghz or a 7870 XT for 17k makes good sense from an Indian pricing context.

I suggest OP to consider 7870XT. Its much better than 7870 ghz. Gtx 760 is the best but out of op's budget.



Chaitanya said:


> I meant op wanted a deal from FK itself..
> (But you provided a outside deal for better)



Oh....ok


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for help.
Decided to go with *Asus 660 DC2* 

Skipped 760 due to non availability
The only brands available within 17k range for  HD 7870 is MSI and XFX but skipped due to warranty concerns.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> 7870 ghz is overall faster than Gtx 660. The 13k pricing is what makes the 660 attractive, making the 7850 almost obsolete.
> Spending on a 7870ghz or a 7870 XT for 17k makes good sense from an Indian pricing context.
> 
> I suggest OP to consider 7870XT. Its much better than 7870 ghz. Gtx 760 is the best but out of op's budget.
> ...


7870 XT is not manufactured anymore (Confirmed by distributor)


----------



## thegeek (Jul 13, 2013)

Im sorry, my bad. I just gave a quick look at the "bars" and assumed the one with "bigger bar" won.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 14, 2013)

thegeek said:


> Im sorry, my bad. I just gave a quick look at the "bars" and assumed the one with "bigger bar" won.



Ofcourse the "bigger bar" won and that "bigger bar" belonged to 7870 ghz edition. 



Bilbo said:


> 7870 XT is not manufactured anymore (Confirmed by distributor)



Oh, then why don't you order 760 online? Its much much faster than 660.


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2013)

thegeek said:


> Im sorry, my bad. I just gave a quick look at the "bars" and assumed the one with "bigger bar" won.


HD 7870 Ghz had the bigger bars lol.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 760 2GB DDR5

Cheapest GTX 760 I found.


----------

